# Wedding Gifts for Gamers



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

MY best friend is getting hitched and her finace and her are both gamers.  So, I thought it would be nice and geeky for me to get them something cool but gamery for the wedding.  I just have no idea what.  I was thinking maybe get a main book of thier favorite system and take it to the Cons this summer and see if I can get wedding wishes from all sorts of game designers.  But I don't know if game designers would do that especially on a book they had nothing to do with.  There are simple things like his and hers dice bags but I'm looking for something truely cool and perfect and that doesn't exist.  

So, any ideas?  What do you get a gamer couple for their wedding?


----------



## GlassJaw (Mar 27, 2005)

> What do you get a gamer couple for their wedding?




Honestly, I probably wouldn't get them anything gaming-related at all.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 27, 2005)

It would be in addition to a real gift.  I probably should have said that.


----------



## CarlZog (Mar 27, 2005)

Depending on how much you want to spend, I would consider some type of custom artwork.

I think commissioning a caricature of them from someone like John Kovalic or Aaron Williams (assuming either of those guys actually do stuff like that) would be really cool. Give the artist a photo to work from.

Or if they have some other favorite sci-fi/fantasy/game artist, maybe a commissioned work of their favorite characters together.

Of course either of these is likely to be pricey, but you said she was your best friend.

Carl


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hm, I'd consider some sort of collectible roleplaying item.  Like the special edition PHB or something.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 27, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, I'd consider some sort of collectible roleplaying item.  Like the special edition PHB or something.



beat me to it.


----------



## Torm (Mar 27, 2005)

Something you know they can use anyway but with a fantasy twist. They make Hogwarts cutlery, if they're into Harry Potter at all, and blankets with fantasy scenes are always nice.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Mar 27, 2005)

I kind of like the idea of the game book signed by a bunch of game designers.  Maybe not get a book but maybe a poster or some kind of interesting object that just screams out 'gaming' like the GenCon program or something.  Honestly, the idea of a special gift like that (in addition to whatever is on their registry) is rather touching.  To me, it shows that you care as a true friend more than just 'here's the bath towels you wanted.'


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 27, 2005)

What about a set of the semi-precious stone dice that Crystal Caste makes? Dwarven Stones, I beieve they are called. They are something that I know I would never buy for myself, but would love to receive as a gift.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 27, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> MY best friend is getting hitched and her finace and her are both gamers.  So, I thought it would be nice and geeky for me to get them something cool but gamery for the wedding.  I just have no idea what.  I was thinking maybe get a main book of thier favorite system and take it to the Cons this summer and see if I can get wedding wishes from all sorts of game designers.  But I don't know if game designers would do that especially on a book they had nothing to do with.
> 
> So, any ideas?  What do you get a gamer couple for their wedding?




If you tell various game designers, even those who didn't work on the book, what you're doing, they may be more willing to do it. Even just to give their best wishes for a long marriage. 

I did something like that for my aunt's birthday one year. Our convention had several Star Wars authors and I had all of them sign a Tim Zahn hardback for her birthday. They all were more than willing to do so. 

Or something to enhance their gaming experience, especially if all game at their place.... like a custom-made gaming table.


----------



## cybertalus (Mar 28, 2005)

How about getting people they've gamed with to tell stories of their past gaming exploits on camera and edit them together into a video or DVD?


----------



## DaveStebbins (Mar 28, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> There are simple things like his and hers dice bags but I'm looking for something truely cool and perfect and that doesn't exist.



Were you referring to the bride and groom dice bags on the front page of The Gamer's Bag website? If that's not special enough, maybe Paladin and PaladinWife can come up with something extraordinary.

http://www.thegamersbag.com/

A fantasy print signed by a bunch of game designers sounds cool too.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Mar 28, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> What about a set of the semi-precious stone dice that Crystal Caste makes? Dwarven Stones, I beieve they are called. They are something that I know I would never buy for myself, but would love to receive as a gift.




Joe got something like that for our first anniversary. I really appreciated them because they are something I wouldn't have bought for myself but something I use and like to have around.

The best wedding gift we got was from a bunch of Joe's friends. They wrote poems that reminded them of Joe (or Joe-esque moments) and bound them into a simple booklet. You could combine your idea (having designers sign con stuff *that they did work on*), and also archive well wishes from their gaming group into a booklet/package for them.

Another tradition that has floated around our friends is the buying of swords. It's funny, but the girls amongst our friends seem to enjoy receiving theirs the most.

-Suzi


----------



## Tewligan (Mar 29, 2005)

Does Alsih2o still make those sweet-ass pottery dice rollers he was doing a while back? Those rock like Whitesnake.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Mar 29, 2005)

Tewligan said:
			
		

> Does Alsih2o still make those sweet-ass pottery dice rollers he was doing a while back? Those rock like Whitesnake.




Those do rock.

My group only uses our for "Special" rolls (buncha animists)


----------

